# WotC's Head to head monster match! Vote for your favorite!



## Alzrius (May 10, 2005)

WotC is having a new vote-in monster competition at their website: http://wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20050510a

The creatures in this contest are quite fun, and range from cool to hilarious! I'm personally hoping the beholder swashbuckler wins, but to be honest, if anyone deserves the title, it's good old Meepo! Vote today!


----------



## A'koss (May 10, 2005)

I dunno, the dire badger's got the cute n' cuddly factor workin' for him... 

This week though, I'm votin' J.E.L.L.O.


Cheers!


----------



## Darkness (May 10, 2005)

There will be a warforged ninja in an upcoming match? W00t!


----------



## A'koss (May 10, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> There will be a warforged ninja in an upcoming match? W00t!



Ugh. Sorry, but no _Robot in Disguise_ is gonna win while I'm around... 

A'koss!


----------



## Kerrick (May 10, 2005)

Tarrasque is going to take it all. Like the description said, "There can be only one," and he's it.


----------



## reveal (May 10, 2005)

Gelatinous Cube all the way!


----------



## Obscure (May 11, 2005)

The winning monster will be featured in a free adventure, and I'd love to see a near-epic level module starring the Tarrasque, so I'm voting for Mr. T all the way.  I pity the fool who doesn't.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 11, 2005)

I just saw Warforged Ninja and I think my brain died...


----------



## Darkness (May 11, 2005)

A'koss said:
			
		

> Ugh. Sorry, but no _Robot in Disguise_ is gonna win while I'm around...



 *teleports A'koss elsewhere*


----------



## Darkness (May 11, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I just saw Warforged Ninja and I think my brain died...



 Such is the awful awesome power of the warforged ninja!


----------



## Ashardalon (May 11, 2005)

Tsk, they talk about iconic dragons... and add none?! Where's the respect for me?!



> *"Grynerstempos"
> **Advanced Belkar Soul Eater
> *Grynerstempos is anundeniably evil elemental from the Plane of Air, who was introduced in the online adventure called _Force of Nature_.




I wonder if the author is an OotS fan?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Oh, the Tarrasque beats the Gelatinous Cube hands-down.  They're just _scary_.


----------



## A'koss (May 11, 2005)

IMO, the Tarrasque is like the house that D&D built that simple could not exist. I mean just look at it - it's big and stupid with no ranged attacks and no magical exit strategy. It's killable... and there is only one of them. Now, unless it was created right then and there, the bloody thing would have been killed, long, long, _long_ before any PC ever got near it.

... So the Gelatinous Cube wins when the Tarrasque implodes in a puff of illogic.  

A'koss.


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 11, 2005)

Gelatinous cube is cool....

.....awakened gelatinous cube cleric/fighter who rides a warhippo is cooler....

Terrasque it is!

....I'm quite disturbed at the two "unlikely paladins" up for it, but there are some things I'd like to see in an adventure more than others.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 11, 2005)

All I want to know is, are the marilith and the succubus going to have a catfight? If so, can I watch?


----------



## Bront (May 11, 2005)

The sucubus paladin seems fun, but for now, it's oozzie all the weay


----------



## Alzrius (May 11, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> All I want to know is, are the marilith and the succubus going to have a catfight? If so, can I watch?




Booyeah!


----------



## Nightfall (May 11, 2005)

Bah, Tarrasque, especially if they ever use our man "The Immortal Handbook" Krusty!  

Believe me, if they'd let me design the PHB panethon, first thing I'd do is create a kind of "anti-christ" God with his base totally designed from the 2nd edition Tarrasque.


----------



## Woas (May 11, 2005)

I think it's on infinite voting too! So you can just keep voting, and voting, and voting, and voting, and voting... for the gelatinous cube of course!


----------



## A'koss (May 11, 2005)

Woas said:
			
		

> I think it's on infinite voting too! So you can just keep voting, and voting, and voting, and voting, and voting... for the gelatinous cube of course!



Yeah, I tried but it does say "You've already voted" if you do it more than once...

A'koss.


----------



## Laman Stahros (May 11, 2005)

A'koss said:
			
		

> Yeah, I tried but it does say "You've already voted" if you do it more than once...
> 
> A'koss.




Just come back tomorrow (and later in the day) and vote again. I just did (voted this morning and just now)!


----------



## Woas (May 11, 2005)

A'koss said:
			
		

> Yeah, I tried but it does say "You've already voted" if you do it more than once...
> 
> A'koss.





Weird. It doesn't say that for me.


----------



## A'koss (May 11, 2005)

Laman Stahros said:
			
		

> Just come back tomorrow (and later in the day) and vote again. I just did (voted this morning and just now)!



Weird, but... okay.



			
				Woas said:
			
		

> Weird. It doesn't say that for me.



Well, keep voting then man! Go Jello!

A'koss.


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 11, 2005)

I hope the succubus paladin wins! She has a vrock mount!


----------



## arwink (May 11, 2005)

You know, if Meepo doesn't win this thing overal, I may have to reconsider my opinion of gamers.


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 11, 2005)

arwink said:
			
		

> You know, if Meepo doesn't win this thing overal, I may have to reconsider my opinion of gamers.




Down with Meepo! Up with Deekin! Come on, he's a kobold bard, who in epic levels takes dragon disciple! And he sings the doom song!


----------



## reveal (May 11, 2005)

Laman Stahros said:
			
		

> Just come back tomorrow (and later in the day) and vote again. I just did (voted this morning and just now)!




Or..... You can delete the cookie from Wizards that speficially is described as the Head to Head cookie. Vote, delete, repeat. And THIS, my friends, is why Internet polls are just slightly skewed.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (May 11, 2005)

Same here. The appendix of the Eberron book indicates that due to being constructs, the Warforged are unable to wield the Real Ultimate Power.

I voted for the Gelatinous Cube. Faster Ooze, Kill! Kill! 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I just saw Warforged Ninja and I think my brain died...


----------



## Desdichado (May 11, 2005)

I've always thought gelatinous cubes were amongst the stupidest monster ideas ever concieved.

[sigh]  Yet, according to this thread, it'll probably move forward this week.

Not that I really like the tarrasque all that much.


----------



## Nightfall (May 11, 2005)

Josh,

There's always hope that the T fans will find a way.


----------



## eris404 (May 11, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Gelatinous Cube all the way!




Rock on! errr, or rather, CUBE ON!


----------



## Jupp (May 11, 2005)

the number of PCs that have fallen to a gelatinous cube is probably a gazillion times higher than that of a Tarrasque. So....Go cube, smash'em all!


----------



## TroyXavier (May 12, 2005)

It's a tough call for me between the succubus paladin and the half dragon pixie.


----------



## jonesy (May 12, 2005)

Of all the contestants the T is the least interesting so Mr.Cube must win.


----------



## Nifft (May 12, 2005)

The cube clearly evolved in the plane of graph paper. It's one of the hands-down iconic D&D critters. We play a silly game, my friends. We should enjoy it.

 -- N, spinning the cube.


----------



## yennico (May 12, 2005)

I voted for the cube, because I dislike seeing a tarrasque in a novel.
Most of the time the tarrasque sleeps or eats 
I hope the winner of the ooze vs. tarrasque looses the next match because I like to see a humanoid character with class levels in the new novel.

I read an interesting fact on this board in another thread. 
On a convention somebody runs a fight against a tarrasque with pregenerated PCs. The party who kills the tarrasque faster than the other parties wins. The player can choose their characters from the pregenerated PCs.

I like the idea that the readers can choose which monster is featured in the next book, but the technical realization on the WotC site is bad.

Each voter can vote more than once. You need no registration. That is good, but no special cookie for this poll, no IP-check that prevents your from posting more than once. If you press the back button you can vote again. Somebody can easily write a program for this and vote for his creature. 
You do not see the results before WotC posts them. On Enworld polls you can see the results before the poll ends.


----------



## jonesy (May 12, 2005)

yennico said:
			
		

> I voted for the cube, because I dislike seeing a tarrasque in a *novel*.
> Most of the time the tarrasque sleeps or eats
> I hope the winner of the ooze vs. tarrasque looses the next match because I like to see a humanoid character with class levels in the new *novel*.



Umm...

"Every week on Tuesday, we'll present the next pairing, until it all boils down to your final winner -- who will star as an encounter in a future *online adventure*."


----------



## yennico (May 12, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> Umm...
> 
> "Every week on Tuesday, we'll present the next pairing, until it all boils down to your final winner -- who will star as an encounter in a future *online adventure*."



oooops.   you are right.


----------



## Driddle (May 12, 2005)

How about the nigh-mythical cat that took down a commoner all by himself?


----------



## Driddle (May 12, 2005)

A tarrasque is a tarrasque, and nothing more. 

But a gelatinous cube? You can combine it with all sorts of creative molds in a refrigerator overnight ... and presto! Something sure to make even Bill Cosby smile. Gelatinous Jigglers!

"There's always room for Gelatinous(tm)."


----------



## reveal (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Vraille Darkfang (May 12, 2005)

I'd prefer a three way tie.

Maralith vs Succubus IN the Gelatinous Cube.

If not, CELESTIAL DIRE DABGERS FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonesy (May 12, 2005)

Driddle said:
			
		

> A tarrasque is a tarrasque, and nothing more.
> 
> But a gelatinous cube? You can combine it with all sorts of creative molds ...



Now what kind of templates would a gelatinous cube have to be combined with to really be able to take on the Tarrasque?


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (May 12, 2005)

Is it too late to set up a contest NCAA March Madness Basketball style? 

The big T should roll through everything ( Yawn) , so lets get it eliminated now!  Go cube!


Here's my predicitons with only bragging rights at stake:


Round One: 

Tarrasque  VS Gelatinous Cube
winner: Gelatinous Cube ( despite fanboy powergamer votes stuffing the ballot box? )

"Lady Bestine" Half-Gold Dragon/Pixie VS Marilith Dervish
winner:Marilith Dervish ( six arms AND evil? yummy! )

"Ellith'rin" Half-Amethyst Dragon/Iridescent Naga VS Warforged Ninja
winner:Warforged Ninja ( I think we are all tired of half dragons )

"Jannys Shadowgaunt" F Drow Lich/Grtr Iron Golem VS "Xxerlflyyn" Beholder Swashbuckler
winner:Jannys Shadowgaunt" F Drow Lich/Grtr Iron Golem (even odds here!)

Troll Frenzied Berserker   VS "Grynerstempos"  Advanced Belkar Soul Eater
winner:Troll Frenzied Berserker  (losing next round anyway! )

Half-Celestial Unicorn   VS Male Stone Giant Paladin
winner:Male Stone Giant Paladin (who wants an adventure with a unicorn in it? )

Succubus Paladin VS "Shuluth"  Mind Flayer
winner:Succubus Paladin ( guiltless lovin' - say no more! ) 

Celestial Dire Badger  VS "Meepo" Kobold
winner:"Meepo" Kobold ( by a LANDSLIDE!! )

Round two winners:

Marilith Dervish
Warforged Ninja ( in a close one!)

Stone Giant Paladin
Succubus Paladin

Finals:
Warforged Ninja VS. Succubus Paladin 

Winner: Succubus Paladin in an adventure that should be VERY interesting! 
----------

Step up and show me what you got!


----------



## KB9JMQ (May 12, 2005)

In best Henry Voice:

    C'mon Cube !!!


----------



## Mad Mac (May 12, 2005)

Cube gets my vote for now...but I'll keep my eye on Warforged Ninja after that. Surely I'm not the only one who's played "The Ninja Warriors" on SNES? (Picture Final Fight, but with robots who are also ninjas)


----------



## sfedi (May 12, 2005)

It doesn't matter if the Tarrasque's or the GC wins this round.

Meepo will prevail.

Vote for Meepo!

Meepo '05


----------



## Gez (May 13, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> I'd prefer a three way tie.
> 
> Maralith vs Succubus IN the Gelatinous Cube.




That's quite the extreme jello catfight!


----------



## Obscure (May 19, 2005)

...and the Tarrasque takes it, 60% to 40%.

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20050510a

Who will it be next, the Marilith Dervish, or the Half-Gold Dragon Pixie?  This one seems pretty obvious....


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Yep.  Marilith Dervish has the next one.

A Pixie just isn't scary no matter how you dress it up.


----------



## reveal (May 19, 2005)

Obscure said:
			
		

> ...and the Tarrasque takes it, 60% to 40%.
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20050510a
> 
> Who will it be next, the Marilith Dervish, or the Half-Gold Dragon Pixie?  This one seems pretty obvious....




Meh. I couldn't care less. Neither creature is interesting to me. :\


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (May 19, 2005)

Call me a dreamer, call me a starry-eyed young man, call me flatly stupid, but I totally think Meepo is gonna take it all home.


----------



## Templetroll (May 19, 2005)

A'koss said:
			
		

> IMO, the Tarrasque is like the house that D&D built that simple could not exist. I mean just look at it - it's big and stupid with no ranged attacks and no magical exit strategy. It's killable... and there is only one of them. Now, unless it was created right then and there, the bloody thing would have been killed, long, long, _long_ before any PC ever got near it.
> 
> ... So the Gelatinous Cube wins when the Tarrasque implodes in a puff of illogic.
> 
> A'koss.




Only one?!?  I had four in my homebrew!  Luckily, the party never woke one up although they came close once.


----------



## Templetroll (May 19, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Call me a dreamer, call me a starry-eyed young man, call me flatly stupid, but I totally think Meepo is gonna take it all home.





Meepo versus the Tarrasque!  that would be so sweet!


----------



## TroyXavier (May 20, 2005)

Mehhh, Meepo is overrated
Succubus Paladin on the other hand, yeah.


----------



## Nightfall (May 20, 2005)

Nah, Tarrasque will just eat that little creme puff.

*cheers the fact the mighty Tarrasque lives to fight another day*

Yeah I agree the Marilith Dervish, hands down. Half dragons are decent, but not when you breed them THIS badly.


----------



## Darmanicus (May 20, 2005)

Go Marrilith Dervish Baby!   

What a massage that babe could give ya!


----------



## Alzrius (May 20, 2005)

I can just hear the Tarrasque now: "This is for _How the Mighty are Fallen_! And "Sleeping Dragon"! And all the boys back home on Falx!" (bonus points if you know where all those are from)

As for the new one, yeah, I went marilith dervish too, if only they'd given her a name. I just can't see a dragon getting aroused by a pixie...I know it could polymorph, but the size image is just too much for me to deal with.


----------



## A'koss (May 20, 2005)

Gah! My Jello went to pieces! Well, all things considered, he did pretty well against the legions of Jurassic Park fanboys... 

Mariltih has the next one, easy, and she is my favorite in the series (though we all know the brick chin T-Rex will take it in the end). Sorry, Meepo is _Meat-pie_. 



			
				Templetroll said:
			
		

> Only one?!? I had four in my homebrew!



I've come to look at the Tarrasque as a quasi-Buffy-the-Vampire-Slayer. As soon as you kill one, the next one is being shipped off the assembly line...

Cheers!


----------



## ElvishBard (May 20, 2005)

Personally, I am looking forward to the unicorn winning and taking everyone by total surprise.  GO SILENT MAJORITY!!!


----------



## D-rock (May 20, 2005)

Why did they have the Gelatinous Cube paired up aginst the Terrasque, I wanted the cube to go farther, there is just something about them that hits that warm fuzzy feeling inside.  



Just so the Succubus Paladin dosn't win now, I meen come on, how cheesy is that.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 20, 2005)

D-rock said:
			
		

> Why did they have the Gelatinous Cube paired up aginst the Terrasque, I wanted the cube to go farther, there is just something about them that hits that warm fuzzy feeling inside.
> 
> 
> 
> Just so the Succubus Paladin dosn't win now, I meen come on, how cheesy is that.





Cheesey enough to be friggan awesome.


----------



## Mad Mac (May 20, 2005)

> Just so the Succubus Paladin dosn't win now, I meen come on, how cheesy is that.




 They're all cheesy...it's just a matter of rooting for your favorite variety of cheese is all. Go Go Warforged Ninja!

  I was rooting for the cube initially, but I'm actually kind of glad big T survived. It'll be that much more satisfying when he goes down.


----------



## D-rock (May 20, 2005)

Mad Mac said:
			
		

> They're all cheesy...it's just a matter of rooting for your favorite variety of cheese is all. Go Go Warforged Ninja!




That is true I'll admit, but a least I haven't heard of the Warforged Ninja concept a hundred times already.

Go badger, although I'm kind of sad he is up aginst Meepo.


----------



## Alzrius (May 20, 2005)

Mad Mac said:
			
		

> Go Go Warforged Ninja!




You mighty mithril warforged ninja!


----------



## reveal (May 24, 2005)

And Marilith Dervish wins the round. Time to vote for the Warforged Ninja!


----------



## A'koss (May 24, 2005)

Hmmm, an over-templated Naga or an improbable armor-plated ninja... The Eber-bot's gotta go so score 1 for the Naga.


----------



## Darkness (May 24, 2005)

A'koss said:
			
		

> Hmmm, an over-templated Naga or an improbable armor-plated ninja...



 Reminds me. There's a card in Munchkin Fu, Mecha-Ninja - the 50-ton master of stealth.


----------



## Mad Mac (May 24, 2005)

Warforged Ninja!

http://www.flyingomelette.com/reviews/snes/ninjawarriors.html

  You know you want it...the possible combinations of ninjitsu-themed warforged attachments alone are priceless. Not to mention the sheer fun of a mithril plated, customized robo-ninja wearing a cloth mask to protect his idenity.


----------



## Nightfall (May 25, 2005)

Well so far two of the ones I voted for won.

Now let's all toss out the Naga and bring on the NINJA!


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 25, 2005)

C'mon ninja! Ninj your little mechanical fingers to the bone!

Demiurge out.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 25, 2005)

If Meepo doesn't win, I will hunt you all down and bury you alive in the Nevada desert.

Just a friendly FYI.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 25, 2005)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Well so far two of the ones I voted for won.
> 
> Now let's all toss out the Naga and bring on the NINJA!



Hey, me too!  

Go Ninja, go Ninja, go!

Maybe I'm just not a big fan of the half-dragons -- a little too cheesy for my taste.


----------



## Obscure (May 25, 2005)

I'll put the WF ninja through this round as the lesser ugly of two ugly concepts....


----------



## Nightfall (May 25, 2005)

*didn't think a Warforged Ninja was an ugly concept...*

I don't MIND half dragons, just ones that breed properly.
Half Red Dragon, Half Trolls work out MUCH nicer.

Half Assimar/Half Gold Dragon Paladin of Bahamut.

Half Blue Dragon, half Human Blackguard with levels in Fighter and Thayan Knight.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 25, 2005)

Actually, I kinda like the half-dragon naga concept. It's one way (ala half-dragon crocodiles) to do a more traditional Western dragon, at least in appearance: a giant serpentine creature with wings, a breath weapon and a slightly-too-intelligent face.

Still, I like warforged ninja more. Now, the question is, was it created with leet ninja skillz, or did it train with an unorthodox (but instantly awesome) ninja clan?

Demiurge out.


----------



## TheBadElf (May 25, 2005)

Everyone should make plans right now to take a sick day from work when the time comes and sit at home voting for Meepo over and over.  Meepo must win!


----------



## Li Shenron (May 25, 2005)

Too obvious the Warforged wins this round, but I still voted for the loser Naga   

I bet I'm going to lose almost all the polls in this game! So far I'm 1-1 (I voted the Cube and the Marilith before).

What's funny is how the creatures are chosen with completely different ideas in mind. From the very weak (Badger) to the impossibly strong (Tarrasque), from very obvious (Troll Berserker) to completely unobvious (Succubus Paladin), from simply out of the MM (Cube) to the many templated ones, from seriously scary (Marilith) to comic (Beholder pirate)...

However for an adventure  I think the best monsters are the Marilith Dervish, the Lich with Iron Golem Phylactery and the Soul Eater Air Elemental!


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 25, 2005)

Go Warcraft Ninja.

Sadly he violates the first rule of the ninja, but it is the most unimportant rule.


----------



## Obscure (Jun 2, 2005)

So the WF ninja takes it handily, as predicted.

The next winner seems pretty obvious as well -- cool concept vs. silly concept.  I'll take the lich-in-the-golem.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah I mean if it had been a Beholder Mage with another cool concept this might be closer. But a Lich's phyaltry in a greater Iron Golem, way too good not to vote for.


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 2, 2005)

The whole "drow lich with a phylactery in a golem" didn't impress me, mostly because I'd seen it before. Did that give anyone else flashbacks to the lichdrow Dyrr from the _War of the Spider Queen_ novels? He followed almost the exact same strategy. Likewise, in a similar venue, Chris Perkins had (in a _Dungeon_ a few years back) a vampire that had it's coffin in a stone golem in the Underdark.

For me, the beholder swashbuckler was just a more original concept, and I like the idea, silly as it may be. He got my vote.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 3, 2005)

Al,

Your call. I just honestly don't see a Beholder fighting like that. Now a swashbuckling Gith or maybe a swashbuckler Stone Golem, that I could see since both have arms. But a Beholder?!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 3, 2005)

Honestly, a Beholder _Swashbuckler_?  Drow Lich/Greater Iron Golem is at least non-pansy sounding.  Neither of them will last long, but this round is all about do or die.  The construct is designed to win.


----------



## reveal (Jun 3, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Honestly, a Beholder _Swashbuckler_?  Drow Lich/Greater Iron Golem is at least non-pansy sounding.  Neither of them will last long, but this round is all about do or die.  The construct is designed to win.




Arrrrr. Haven't ye ever heard the phrase "Beauty is in the _eye_ of the _beholder_?" Arrrrr.


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Jun 3, 2005)

Drow are overrated, they were cool in 2e, but not anymore.  The Beholder Swashbuckler will skewer any foolish drow that tries to face it with its telekinetic wielded rapier.


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd (Jun 3, 2005)

I just can't picture an adventure featuring the Big T as being interesting... I don't much care for high-level games either...

They should have included a Myconid and a Yuan-Ti so that we could have chanted the obligatory, "Badger, Badger, Badger, Badger, Mushroom, Mushroom. Snake!!!"


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 3, 2005)

Bran Blackbyrd said:
			
		

> I just can't picture an adventure featuring the Big T as being interesting... I don't much care for high-level games either...




I agree! The Tarrasque is IMO the most likely to win the overall contest, just because it is a very traditional monster of very high power.

But the adventure they will write with it will be completely useless. I mean, once you have defeated a single Tarrasque in your gaming life, are you really interested in doing it again?  :\


----------



## Blackthorne (Jun 3, 2005)

I find your lack of faith disturbing.

Meepo will take the cake, no doubt about it.

Meanwhile, vote for the beholder pirate! Just to show the drow fanboys what´s what.


----------



## Gez (Jun 3, 2005)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> I can just hear the Tarrasque now: "This is for _How the Mighty are Fallen_! And "Sleeping Dragon"! And all the boys back home on Falx!" (bonus points if you know where all those are from)




How the Mighty are Fallen -- an "Arcane Age" adventure about Netheril.
The Sleeping Dragon Inn  -- famous for featuring Warduke and co.
Falx -- isn't that the Tarrasque Homeworld from Spelljammer?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 3, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> Falx -- isn't that the Tarrasque Homeworld from Spelljammer?



Old RPGA module series during the 1E era with a silver dragon patron, IIRC.


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 3, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> How the Mighty are Fallen -- an "Arcane Age" adventure about Netheril.
> The Sleeping Dragon Inn  -- famous for featuring Warduke and co.
> Falx -- isn't that the Tarrasque Homeworld from Spelljammer?




Two out of three isn't bad Gez. However, you're thinking of _The Shady Dragon Inn_, which was an old 1E product, and had nothing to do with the Tarasque.

Also, just to nitpick, the world Falx (from _Practical Planetology_) did have packs of Tarrasques roaming the surface (yes, packs of Tarrasques), but sages were divided on if that was the Tarrasque homeworld, since some held that they were just creatures that looked and acted exactly like the Tarrasque.



			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Old RPGA module series during the 1E era with a silver dragon patron, IIRC.




I'd forgotten about that. Good guess, though Gez was closer in identifying what I was thinking of.


----------



## diaglo (Jun 3, 2005)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Two out of three isn't bad Gez. However, you're thinking of _The Shady Dragon Inn_, which was an old 1E product, and had nothing to do with the Tarasque.





Shady Dragon Inn was not an ADnD product. It was for D&D.

It was also the WORST RPG product EVAR made.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 8, 2005)

Week 4 ends in another landslide!

I think this next one is going to be tougher, though.  The troll is a big brute, but the belker is... just _evil_.  The fast healing is really handy, though.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 8, 2005)

Nah, I'd say Troll Frenized Beserker wins this one. Belkers are tough, but not even a soul drinker one can take on a Troll Frenized Berserker.


----------



## Felon (Jun 8, 2005)

Sure would be nice to see some actual stat blocks for these suckers....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 8, 2005)

What's a Troll without a soul, though?  Trolls aren't smart enough to handle a Belker.

And we don't really need stat-blocks -- well, I dont' think so, anyway.  It isn't about who'd win in a fight, it's about your favorite.


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 8, 2005)

Considering that a soul eater is dealing energy and ability draining, I think it'd win. That said, I voted for the belker, because anything vile is really cool. I also like that he seems more like a real NPC (a name, a prior appearance) than just a nameless troll meant to do more combat damage.

Of course, my guy lost last time, so maybe I'm off this time too.


----------



## reveal (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't care who could win in a fight, I just choose who I think is cooler. I thought the Beholder Swashbuckler was a much more interesting monster, so what do I know? 

Go Trollie!


----------



## Obscure (Jun 8, 2005)

Week 5 -- otherwise known as the Battle of the Broken PrCs.  

I'm voting for the Belkar.  The Troll FB is too cheesy-powergamerish, but that's exactly why it will win (narrowly).


----------



## Obscure (Jun 8, 2005)

Felon said:
			
		

> Sure would be nice to see some actual stat blocks for these suckers....




You can see the Belkar Soul Eater's stats in the free online adventure "Forces of Nature" on the WotC website.  The Troll FB's stats can be found on a crumpled paper stuffed into some teenaged min/maxer's copy of Complete Warrior....


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeah, I'm voting for the belker, because belkers rock (no, it's not a Belkar. that's the halfling from Order of the Stick). Also, I really hate frenzied berzerkers. Really, really hate them. So no to the troll! He doesn't even have a name!

Demiurge out


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 8, 2005)

Obscure said:
			
		

> The Troll FB is too cheesy-powergamerish, but that's exactly why it will win (narrowly).




I feel quite the same about the poll's result. I voted the Belkar anyway, if you read its description it really has much more interesting abilities, first of all the one of getting breathed by its victim and then tearing it apart from the inside   ! The troll on the other hand is just a huge damage-disher with regeneration, not so original IMHO.


----------



## Gez (Jun 8, 2005)

*First Round*
My vote: Gelatinous Cube -- Winner: Big stupid unusable monster.
*Second Round*
My vote: Marilith -- Winner: Marilith. This is the exception.
*Third Round*
My vote: Naga druid -- Winner: Ninja-bot.
*Fourth Round*
My vote: Original Beholder -- Winner: Yet Another Boring Drow.
*Fifth Round*
Don't care about either...


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jun 8, 2005)

I'd just like to say that I'm disgusted. The fanbase was doing really well in voting for the interesting choice until it passed up the BEHOLDER FREAKIN' SWASHBUCKLER for a boring, bizarre drow lich iron golem thing, and where are those rules from anyway, jerks?


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 8, 2005)

mhacdebhandia said:
			
		

> I'd just like to say that I'm disgusted. The fanbase was doing really well in voting for the interesting choice until it passed up the BEHOLDER FREAKIN' SWASHBUCKLER for a boring, bizarre drow lich iron golem thing, and where are those rules from anyway, jerks?




If it hadn't been a Drow, would you change your mind? I liked the idea of a golem or any other animated contruct as the phylactery a lot, but the Drow choice wasn't the best. To make it original I'd have had it a Dwarf, which is one of the few I have never seen a Lich of.

OTOH, Beholder and Swashbuckler aren't really feasible. SB makes me think of a cunning and agile swordsman like D'Artagnan, fast of arms and legs. A beholder doesn't have limbs for god's sake, how is it going to work? Sparring with its teeth? Tumbling = rolling while floating?


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jun 8, 2005)

Telekinetic rapier-work, good sir!

Let me put it another way:

Tarrasque versus gelatinous cube just comes down to what you think is more amusing - a nigh-unkillable force of nature or a bizarre mobile dungeon trap.

Lady Bestine, the half-gold dragon/half-pixie isn't that bad on the face of it, but even though I love diversity and weirdness in D&D and don't balk at crazy multiclass combinations and special races I prefer a certain amount of *style*. Compared to the marilith dervish - which is a scarily logical combination - it had no chance.

The exact same objection applies to Ellith'rin, the half-amethyst dragon/half-iridescent naga. Gee, that combines *two* obscure creatures for no real reason. It's *also* a druid/master of many forms, woohooo! Uh, no. The simplicity and elegance of the warforged ninja as a concept - whether or not you like the race or the class - makes it the clearly superior option.

Then we come to Jannys Shadowgaunt - apart from the overuse of drow and spiders, and the mechanically-dubious idea of the use of an iron golem as a lich's phylactery, it still falls under the category of Too Damn Much. It's not "unique" to throw everything you think is cool together in one big mess - the real trick to making weirdness interesting is to make it stylish. A beholder swashbuckler is all about style - he doesn't even need a rope to make a sweeping entrance. 

Same reason I voted for the troll frenzied berserker - belkars are abstruse, and there's nothing particularly awesome about making one into a soul eater. A troll frenzied berserker, though, matches tone with tone - trolls *already* fight with abandon because they're hard to destroy, so it makes sense to me.

The stone giant paladin is given a cooler backstory than the celestian unicorn paladin/sorcerer, and I bet you can guess what my problem with the latter is. At this point, it's coming down to the fact that I can see a stone giant paladin like that being an intriguing NPC in my game - what the hell kind of furry woodland fairytale are you telling with the unicorn?

On the flipside, the simplicity and deadly coolness of a psionic mindflayer beats a redeemed succubus paladin riding a vrock (!!) any day. And I'll vote for Meepo 'cause he's not some chump _summon monster I_ creature.


----------



## Yair (Jun 8, 2005)

Tarrarsque beats silly cube dungeon-cleaning utensile anyday, any time. I mean, it isn't that great, but when compared to a CUBE OF JELLY?!!

The half gold-draon pixie is just not an interesting encounter to have - another pointless good NPC. The marilith at least will show off an impressive whirlwind of death, so makes an interesting (if one-time) opponent NPC. She wins.

The half amysyst-dragon half iradescant naga is justa cocophony of sights and images. But I literally cringe whenver I hear ninja, and warforged aren't precisely my favorite race. The aberration wins over the construct, narrowly.

Using an iron golem as a phylactrary is a cool idea, IMO, although the drow bit is not really relevant. The swashbuckling beholder is silly, just silly, and I don't want to put silly monsters in my game. I've got enough mayham with just silly players. Drow lady wins, hands down.

Belker and soul taking... sounds like a cool, themed, challenge. The troll berseker is just a melee challenge, the berseker levels add nothing and a plain old troll is just not as interesting as the soul-eating belker. Belker wins.

The stone giant hulring holy bricks is just silly again, but the goodie unicorn is banal. It's a toss between them, I think the giant wins by a thin margin by at least being reasonable without the bricks.

Succubus paladin on vrock is just munchkin and doesn't make sense. Mind flayer psions are always cool, if banal. Mind flayer wins.

And Meepo wins the last match, no doubt.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 8, 2005)

They should take submissions for the creatures for the next match.  Some of these are just silly.


----------



## Darmanicus (Jun 8, 2005)

Warfoged Ninja?

I've been waiting for D&D's answer to Deaths Head 2!


----------



## Felon (Jun 8, 2005)

mhacdebhandia said:
			
		

> Then we come to Jannys Shadowgaunt - apart from the overuse of drow and spiders, and the mechanically-dubious idea of the use of an iron golem as a lich's phylactery




What's "mechanically-dubious" about an iron golem with a small hollow cavity? 



			
				Yair said:
			
		

> Using an iron golem as a phylactrary is a cool idea, IMO, although the drow bit is not really relevant.




It's relevant in that it brings elf-bashers out to vote against it, giving a much-needed boost in votes to the stupid swashbeholder.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jun 9, 2005)

Felon said:
			
		

> What's "mechanically-dubious" about an iron golem with a small hollow cavity?



The fact that that ain't what it says? The phylactery *is* the golem, and that's jank. Yeah, uh, I'm a lich, and this here skeleton tarrasque is my phylactery . . .

Plus, it's a little bit stupid. PCs like to kill monsters. Sending your phylactery in to fight for you = great risk to your phylactery, and isn't that exactly what you *don't* want?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 9, 2005)

mhacdebhandia said:
			
		

> The fact that that ain't what it says? The phylactery *is* the golem, and that's jank. Yeah, uh, I'm a lich, and this here skeleton tarrasque is my phylactery . . .
> 
> Plus, it's a little bit stupid. PCs like to kill monsters. Sending your phylactery in to fight for you = great risk to your phylactery, and isn't that exactly what you *don't* want?



Her phylactery isn't sent in as a pet -- it's in a seperate location. It's just that, when the vengeful undead slayers bust in to destroy the phylactery, it kicks them in the goodies.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 9, 2005)

*is glad he's batting 1000 when it comes to choosing a winner so far*

Let's hope the Troll wins out on that one too. I like the idea VERY much.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jun 9, 2005)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Her phylactery isn't sent in as a pet -- it's in a seperate location. It's just that, when the vengeful undead slayers bust in to destroy the phylactery, it kicks them in the goodies.



I'm just not as impressed by "ass-kicking monster" is the phylactery as others, I guess. Seems to defeat the purpose - why not have an ass-kicking monster *guarding* the phylactery? There's no advantage to it, it's not that stylish, and the beholder had a *zombie parrot*. I'm disgusted in you people.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 9, 2005)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *is glad he's batting 1000 when it comes to choosing a winner so far*
> 
> Let's hope the Troll wins out on that one too. I like the idea VERY much.



One of us will lose his perfect record on this one...  probably me, but.


----------



## Felon (Jun 9, 2005)

mhacdebhandia said:
			
		

> The fact that that ain't what it says? The phylactery *is* the golem, and that's jank.




Semantics. A phylactery is some bits of inscribed parchment placed in some kind of vessel. If the golem's acting as the vessel, then, for simplicity's sake, it can be considered a walking phylactery.



> Plus, it's a little bit stupid. PCs like to kill monsters. Sending your phylactery in to fight for you = great risk to your phylactery, and isn't that exactly what you *don't* want?




An iron golem has high damage reduction and immunity to spells. Sounds like it makes a pretty good safe.  And golems typically aren't sent to fight. They guard things. It's a perfect fit.

As far as the golem fighting in this particular instance, risking its phylactery in the process, I don't see anything that describes the actual scenario. Maybe the lich doesn't have a choice. Looks like the gods are plucking two monsters out of their environments and pitching them at each other.



			
				mhacdebhandia said:
			
		

> I'm just not as impressed by "ass-kicking monster" is the phylactery as others, I guess. Seems to defeat the purpose - why not have an ass-kicking monster *guarding* the phylactery? There's no advantage to it




Of course there's an advantage to it. The golem *is* guarding the phylactery, in the most effective manner possible. A golem's strength is its personal defenses; its lack of mobility and ranged offense are weaknesses. If the phylactery's sitting in some chest near the golem, the PC's can easily do an end-run around the golem and attack the phylactery directly. Even an adamantine chest can be disintegrated. A golem can't be.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jun 9, 2005)

This really boils down to my not being impressed by a drow lich with an iron golem guarding/containing/being its phylactery. There's just nothing about that concept that screams "cool".


----------



## Felon (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh, well, fair enough.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 13, 2005)

Last day for what will probably be the closest match of the 1st round...  at least the closest match yet.


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2005)

Go Troll!


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 14, 2005)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Two out of three isn't bad Gez. However, you're thinking of _The Shady Dragon Inn_, which was an old 1E product, and had nothing to do with the Tarasque.



Just wanted to toss out the right answer. "Sleeping Dragon" is the only _Council of Wyrms_ adventure to be published in _Dungeon_. While it didn't feature the Tarrasque personally, the villain (a red dracolich) was trying to acquire (or finish making, it's hard to remember which) a magical item called the talon of ultimate destruction. It could summon the Tarrasque, and gave you a 50% of controlling it once summoned.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 14, 2005)

The tension is killing me...!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Ah, the stupid troll won, and by a landslide.


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

Go-Go Stone Giant Paladin!


----------



## Obscure (Jun 14, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, the stupid troll won, and by a landslide.




Wow, never underestimate the power of the munchkin vote....


----------



## Obscure (Jun 14, 2005)

This week is the battle of the bland...I don't really care who wins, but given how the last fey fared, looks like it'll be giant boy.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm 4 for 5 so far folks! - Stoopid Tarrasque! 

Go Stone-y!


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> I'm 4 for 5 so far folks! - Stoopid Tarrasque!
> 
> Go Stone-y!




I am 1 for 5, the only one I got was the Tarrasque.  I am hoping for the unicorn to win, but I realize that it isn't going to happen.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Jun 16, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> I am 1 for 5, the only one I got was the Tarrasque.  I am hoping for the unicorn to win, but I realize that it isn't going to happen.




Ah, but the real intrigue for this contest is whether or not Meepo will make it past the second round. Does his popularity have longevity, or is this just a vocal minority making lots of noise?


Succubus Paladin VS. Meepo in round two could be the "real" final!


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 17, 2005)

Well darn, the nameless troll managed to win...

That said, "battle of the bland" is right for this week. Neither seemed exceptionally cool...at least until I read the stone giant paladin's description. I'm sorry, but throwing sanctified boulders that he took from a ruined church clinched it for me. Time to give 'em some holy hurlin'!


----------



## Darmanicus (Jun 17, 2005)

Stone Giant Paladin it is for me, literally. All you need is one caster type with the Polymorph spell and hey presto you're a stone giant paly for X minutes!!!   

Oh yeah, it helps also if yer a Paladin!!!


----------



## A'koss (Jun 17, 2005)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> Succubus Paladin VS. Meepo in round two could be the "real" final!



Bah. 

A Succubus _Paladin_?!? Where's the fun in that!  
_Meepo_? Feh.... Like most wee folk, they're only real use is as improvised weapons when you have nothing else handy.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 17, 2005)

I really cannot decide yet this week... both the unicorn and the stone giant are quite fine, nothing extraordinary but neither bad, but being ultra-good characters I would have no use for an adventure featuring them (which is the final prize for this game's winner).


----------



## Felon (Jun 17, 2005)

Obscure said:
			
		

> Wow, never underestimate the power of the munchkin vote....




Aw, kiss off.  Trolly (as I have come to call him) had a lot going for him. On the one hand,you had a readily identifiable iconic critter, and on the other you had some wimply-looking little blob of smoke. "Munchkin vote"? Heck, doesn't make a lot of sense to vote against a critter expressly because he's an insanely effective combatant.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 17, 2005)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Neither seemed exceptionally cool...at least until I read the stone giant paladin's description. I'm sorry, but throwing sanctified boulders that he took from a ruined church clinched it for me. Time to give 'em some holy hurlin'!



That's what clinched it for me too.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Jun 17, 2005)

Wow... there are a lot of silly monster combinations on there.  Succubus paladin riding a vrock?!  Not that that _isn't_ cool, but why would a vrock every let a succubus ride him?

... wait, I think I answered my own question.


----------



## Trickstergod (Jun 17, 2005)

I went with the troll, ultimately. I found both choices bland, but the troll at least had an "Ohmigod!" image of terror in my head. 

But I'm willing to bet the Stone Giant paladin, who I went with this time around, will knock it out of the running. 

Because I don't think the unicorn's making it. Not that I have a problem with unicorns, mind you, but, really...just too generic in comparison to the giant. 

I am hoping, however, that the marilith dervish gives the tarrasque what for. Jannys also needs to go. She ousted a swashbucklin' beholder! Bah! Some of the choices are intentionally silly, I believe. The beholder among them. He really needed to advance a bit further. At least further than drow-face. For my part, I like all the goofy choices. And the warforged ninja fits neatly into my philosophy that robots are the equivalent to ninjas whereas monkeys are the equivalent to pirates in the robot vs. monkey and ninja vs. pirate conflicts.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 17, 2005)

Ok, I finally went with the Unicorn this turn, but it's not a nice match this time. I slightly prefer the Unicorn because even if the stone giants aren't evil (or nongood) I have some problem imagining one being a paladin.

Next match I'm surely going to vote for the Illithid, even if I don't like psionics. But a succubus paladin just sucks. A demon should simply be evil otherwise it's not a demon. To me that "Always CE means exception are one in a million" means that exceptions are either NE or nothing. There's a limit to exceptions as well...


----------



## Felon (Jun 17, 2005)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> Next match I'm surely going to vote for the Illithid, even if I don't like psionics. But a succubus paladin just sucks. A demon should simply be evil otherwise it's not a demon. To me that "Always CE means exception are one in a million" means that exceptions are either NE or nothing. There's a limit to exceptions as well...




Oh, now that line of thinking just pisses me off big-time.   

So negative, so narrow. I was sittin' on the fence on this one, but now......

Goooooooo Sucky!


----------



## Gez (Jun 17, 2005)

“Sucky” is really a terribly bad name for a succubus. I like.


----------



## Obscure (Jun 28, 2005)

Stone giant pounds unicorn, as expected.

The succubus paladin has got it all -- the looks, the ride, the dichotomy in the backstory (perhaps succubus paladin will become the new CG drow...).  She will go far in the tournament.  "Shuluth" is featured in "the worst excerpt EVAR" by WotC (see my thread on these boards) and deserves to lose for that reason alone.  "Sucky" will advance.


----------



## Felon (Jun 28, 2005)

And Sucky takes down the WEE (Worst Excerpt Evar) illithid *hard*!!!

Who knows, he may have enjoyed that....He may be an crazy aberration, but he ain't dead!

Oh wait, now his....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 28, 2005)

Go Sucky!  Now... the badger against Meepo?  I don't see either of these going very far, myself.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Go Sucky!  Now... the badger against Meepo?  I don't see either of these going very far, myself.




Blasphemy!! Meepo for winner!!!

Though he might lose a few limb on his way to the topright, I guess...


----------



## Riggs (Jun 28, 2005)

All Celestial Badger, all the way.  

A big furry ball of rage and digging...or a Kobold.

Meepo is best friends with an Ewok!


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 29, 2005)

Meepo all the way. He's a modern classic.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 29, 2005)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Meepo all the way. He's a modern classic.



A new Meepo based-adventure (the grand prize in this competition) would be cooler than the rest of the characters in an adventure combined.

Vote early and vote often!


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Jun 29, 2005)

Celestial Dire Badger = meh...

But Meepo, my support goes all the way behind Meepo.


----------



## danbuter (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow, I've voted for the winner every time except this one. Should have known better than to vote against a succubus .

Vote Meepo!


----------



## Americano (Jun 29, 2005)

It's all about Meepo. You can't stop him, you can only hope to contain him.


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 29, 2005)

danbuter said:
			
		

> Should have known better than to vote against a succubus .




I made the same mistake. I forgot that even in D&D, sex sells.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm 6 for 7 in my predictions ala post 44! 

This week i have voted for the Badger, eben though I'm predicting Meepo will win.


Ahh - where has Meepo been anyway? I haven't seen a post from him in a LONG time!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm also 6 for 7... gotta say the Dire Celestial Badger is just one of the funniest and coolest creatures in the game.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 29, 2005)

Okay, so I obviously missed something because I never played the adventure Meepo is in.  What's so special about him, except that he's a Kobold?  Well technically, I don't REALLY need to know anything more about him since he's a Kobold and Kobolds are cool, but I still want to know...

WHAT'S SPECIAL ABOUT MEEPO?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 29, 2005)

I think Meepo is just the classic kobold.  As in, whenever there's a kobold, his name is Meepo.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 29, 2005)

Kinda like how the Classic Fighter is always called Bob? [Or at least in my group anyway]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 29, 2005)

Heh.  More like Tordek.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 29, 2005)

Tordek, Tordek.  That name sounds REALLY familiar, but I can't place it.  I'm either thinking of something completely different and this isn't familiar to me at all, or I'm gonna smack myself because I should have known this.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 29, 2005)

The iconics?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh yeah.  Well I've never really cared about them anyway, especially since they live in Greyhawk, a world I've never used or had much interest in.  I'd smack myself, but since I've always ignored the iconics, I won't because that would mean giving them more importance than I truly want to.

Like the only iconic I can name is Mialiee, and I have no idea how to spell it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 29, 2005)

Are the iconics only in Greyhawk?  I pictured them as generic, so they'd exist in any D&D world, or none at all.  They're useful as sample characters, though.

And I think it's 'Mialee', so you were close.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 29, 2005)

The iconics appear only in the basic, non-setting books which are set in the World of Greyhawk.  Thus the Complete Divine had information on Greyhawk pantheons, etc.  The Forgotten Realms and Eberron books have different characters, nothing quite so Iconic, though Forgotten Realms has its own well-known personalities.


----------



## Thundering_Dragon (Jun 29, 2005)

The Succubi Paladin will take it all.  She's a Succubus, clinching the sex vote, the "I love demons vote", and a Paladin, clinching the purity vote, and the "I love Paladins vote".  Talk about rigged.  Even *I* am going to vote for her.  I honestly think an adventure revolving around her has the most potential.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 29, 2005)

The last poll of the first stage is up!

How can a celestial dire badger be possibly competing at all?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 29, 2005)

How?  Because it's so cuuuute.


----------



## Obscure (Jun 29, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> WHAT'S SPECIAL ABOUT MEEPO?




He's got a certain _je ne sais quois_...he's got personality.  You have to play (or run) The Sunless Citadel to get it.    Otherwise he's just a kobold with a funny name.


----------



## Obscure (Jun 29, 2005)

You can conjure an infinite amount of celestial badgers with _Summon Monster_, but there's only one Meepo.  The little Keeper of Dragons will advance.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 29, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> How?  Because it's so cuuuute.




I mean... the only adventure I can imagine, which featured a celestial dire badger as a main character, is an adventure built around _saving_ it   

At least a kobold could be made into a behind-the-scene little villain who may be weak but wicked.

Besides I have indeed voted the badger, because I'd really like to see what WoTC could get out of it. But no worries, it's never going to win...


----------



## Obscure (Jun 29, 2005)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> At least a kobold could be made into a behind-the-scene little villain who may be weak but wicked.




Hey, it's been five years since Sunless Citadel came out; in that time, Meepo could have gained 20 levels of Expert or something...he could be one dangerous Kobold.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Jun 29, 2005)

Badger VS Meepo will be closer than some of the other matches! There has been a huge Badger following on the net! Have you forgotten this?:

http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/

Or perhaps you missed it the first time around?


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 29, 2005)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> There has been a huge Badger following...




Someone with too much time on their hands needs to make a simple animation of kobalds singing "Meepo Meepo Meepo Meepo Meepo Meepo...."

And I voted for the kobald! Long live Meepo! He will go the distance!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 29, 2005)

I think they should have take Deakon [I forget how to spell his name] the Kobold Bard from Neverwinter Nights.  He was pretty funny, as I recall.  He had personality, he was a Kobold...he had it all.


----------



## Obscure (Jul 5, 2005)

So Meepo advances to the second round (which is as far as he'll go, poor little guy...).

Not to toot my own horn, but I was 8 for 8 in Round 1.  Which brings us to the first match of Round 2, by far the most difficult to predict so far -- Tarrasque vs. Marilith Dervish.  I'd like to see the Tarrasque go on, but I think M.D. will win by a hair.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 5, 2005)

None of the matches have been that close, really...

I'm gonna have to go for the Tarrasque on this one.  I was only 6 for 8, though, so what do I know?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 6, 2005)

I voted for the Marilith.  I don't particularly like the Tarrasque and in fact I only voted for him the first time because I thought the voting was for who would win in these fights and I saw no possibly way for the gelatinous cube to beat the Tarrasque.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 6, 2005)

I voted for the Tarrasque. I have adventures with marliths in them. I know what those adventures look like. I'd love a professional adventure featuring the Tarrasque, just like I'd like a professional adventure of "The Return to Meepo."

Most of the middle votes fall into this same category as well -- I know how to frame an adventure with a non-evil stone giant or a two-part adventure fighting a drow lich spellcaster and fighting a golem in another location.

I think Meepo and the Tarrasque both have excellent chances of making it to the final rounds.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 6, 2005)

*grumbles over that fact that lowly Meepo beat out the best looking magical animal in Deathknell*

But I won't be too upset if Tarrasque loses to the Marilith. Just keep hoping the big guy keeps on stomping away!


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Jul 6, 2005)

I voted the marilith, because I was pissed off that the Gelatinous Cube lost last round.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 6, 2005)

A vote for marilith dervishes is a vote for the Infinite Layers of the Abyss.

And really, who doesn't love the Abyss? There's only so much you can do with a tarrasque, and most of it looks like a Godzilla movie, only with swords.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 6, 2005)

The Tarrasque is one of D&D's original bad boys. And yet he's only been in a few supplements, and even fewer actual adventures. He definately deserves to advance, which is why I voted for him.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 6, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> The iconics appear only in the basic, non-setting books which are set in the World of Greyhawk.




Not true. Mialee, Lidda, and Regdar appeared in the DVD adventure _Scourge of Worlds_ which is inarguably set on Oerth; it talks about the Suloise and Baklunish, as well as mentions Greyhawk.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey! No bragging about your predictions unless you posted all of them before hand! 

-7/8 and I can back it up baby! 


Go MD! Stooooooooooooopid Tarrasque!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 6, 2005)

I voted for Mr. T over Mari becuase it is a lot easier to permanatly kill Mari than is it to permanatly kill Mr. T. That may be the deciding factor in all the battles.

Except Meepo. Meepo will win.


----------



## Trickstergod (Jul 6, 2005)

The tarrasque is a nit. A big, stupid, rampaging, one-trick pony nit. 

The Marilith Dervish, on the other hand, has style and potential for substance. 

It saddens me to see all the tarrasque support, as it seems the tarrasque may very well continue chugging forward. 

To heck with the tarrasque. The Marilith Dervish is vastly more interesting.


----------



## reveal (Jul 6, 2005)

*I pity the fool who don't vote for T!*


----------



## Darmanicus (Jul 6, 2005)

I voted Marilith baby!!! She has SOOO much potential. She can go hand to hand with 2-3 fighters AND still cast spells at the annoying spellcasters.

Hasn't anyone seen the Scout/Dervish/Tempest builds? We're talkin one seriously hard MUTHA of a beatchin' daemoness and a very intelligent one to boot!!! How could a DM NOT have fun with something such as that.

Plus I've been having these strange dreams lately........


----------



## Ashardalon (Jul 6, 2005)

My prediction? An armless, one-legged Meepo will duke it out with the Marilith Dervish in the final round. And win (he'll just lose his last leg in the process).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 6, 2005)

Fear the power of Meepo, for it is frightening.


----------



## Ysgarran (Jul 7, 2005)

Ashardalon said:
			
		

> My prediction? An armless, one-legged Meepo will duke it out with the Marilith Dervish in the final round. And win (he'll just lose his last leg in the process).




Meepo vs. Tarrasque in the last round?

Meepo:  Oh, oh, I see, running away then. You yellow b*.  Come back  here and take what's coming to you. I'll bite your legs off!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 7, 2005)

If I saw a Marilith Dervish, I'd be scared, sure.  But if I saw a tarrasque, I'd lose all control over my bowel.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 7, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If I saw a Marilith Dervish, I'd be scared, sure.  But if I saw a tarrasque, I'd lose all control over my bowel.




Naw. The marilith dervish would be where all the terror is for me. The Tarrasque would just be sheer jaw-dropped wonder. Followed closely by my getting squished.

Demiurge out.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 7, 2005)

Ashardalon said:
			
		

> An armless, one-legged Meepo...




And then Palpatine (becuase he does this kind of thing all the time) will come along and fit Meepo with solid-black life-sustaining body armor that increases Meepo's size by half-a-catagory, and tell Meepo he (Meepo, not Palpatine) accidently killed his beloved.

Meepo - the demi-human answer to Anakin Skywalker.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Jul 12, 2005)

ARrrgggh! 

***Weeps for his six armed scale-licious champion*** 

Will anything stop the munchkin feuled avalanche that is the Tarrasque? It's Gonna be a pretty versatile adventure they create if they indeed use the winner in an "encounter" like the copy states, huh?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 12, 2005)

Bah.  Who voted for the Tarrasque?  As interesting as it would be to see WOTC print an adventure around it, I really don't care.  Man, I hope it dies next round, hopefully to the Iron Golem Drow Lich.  Here's another Vote for Jannys Shadowgaunt.


----------



## Darmanicus (Jul 12, 2005)

Don't tell me the Tarrasque beat the Marilith? There's some serious freak's out there that think a Tarrasque might make even a vaguely interesting adventure!


----------



## Felon (Jul 12, 2005)

Yep, the T-sque beating the marilith is lame.

It's a big, dumb beast. And adventure with it either consists of a high-level party assaulting it directly and pounding it into the ground, or a lower-level party avoiding it as you would some unstoppable plot device. Either way, bleh. Let's have an intelligest monster with plans, motivations, and personality win.

Voting for the lich this week. Warforged are lame.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 12, 2005)

Mr. T the Tarrasque is harder to keep dead and keep down than Mary Marilith. But the lich should kill the robot.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jul 12, 2005)

Felon said:
			
		

> Voting for the lich this week. Warforged are lame.




Bah.  The tarrasque is obviously a dinosaur knock-off.

Accordingly, the only thing that can beat it is either a ninja or a pirate.  Errol Flynn ... er, I mean, "Xxerlflyyn, the Beholder Pirate" ... has already been eliminated from the competition.

Ergo, a ninja must come forward to defeat the Big T.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 12, 2005)

NOOOoooooooOOOOOOOOooooooooo!!!! How can the tarrasque advance against a marilith dervish?!?


The.Tarrasque.shall.not.pass!


----------



## Savage Wombat (Jul 12, 2005)

Clearly, ENWorlders must take it upon themselves to write an adventure featuring our beloved Marilith Dervish, so that others might see the mistake they made.


Tarrasque. Humph.


----------



## Anti-Sean (Jul 12, 2005)

Felon said:
			
		

> Voting for the lich this week. Warforged are lame.




_*gasps and swoons, settling into a nearby chaise lounge to avoid a fainting spell*_

Sheer, unadulterated balderdash! Warforged make me tingly all over. Born of eldritch magic beyond the ken of their creators for the sole purpose of war, they are cast adrift searching for the meaning of their existence now that a shaky peace has been established. Ohhh, the sheer depth and scope of the angsty, angtsy roleplaying potential inherent in each warforged makes me quiver audibly.The whiny angst of ten thousand Drizzizzizzizzitseses cannot compare to the potential for over the top melodrama and scenery chewing that a single 'forged represents. Plus, each of them is filled with a delicious, creamy nougat center. Man, I loves me some warforged!

If it was any old lich, it might get my vote. But noooo, they had to make it a drow. A *drow*! Boooooring! Overhyped, overused, done to death. Bleh. But ooooh, look! The phylactery is not just an Iron Golem, but an Iron Golem shaped like a *spider*, for extra drow-y goodness! *yawn*

*Facts:*
1. Warforged Ninjas are Living Constructs.
2. Warforged Ninjas fight *ALL* the time.
3. The purpose of the Warforged Ninja is to flip out and kill people.

He'd totally uppercut the big baby drow lich just for opening a window.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 12, 2005)

Demons are a dime a dozen. A marilith dervish...whee. She has six arms and cuts things, nothing we haven't seen every single time there's been a marilith. But the Tarrasque...D&D's original bad boy engine of destruction...he deserves an adventure.

As for the current match up. I've said it before, and I'll say it again, the lich drow has been done...even with the whole phylactery-golem, it's not anything we haven't seen before. Yawn. But a warforged ninja...I'm sorry, but that's almost as cool as pirate ninjas. Hmm...maybe we should have a tie, and have an adventure that has a warforged ninja with the Tarrasque! It'd be like ninja pirates with dinosaurs, only better!


----------



## Anti-Sean (Jul 12, 2005)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Hmm...maybe we should have a tie, and have an adventure that has a warforged ninja with the Tarrasque! It'd be like ninja pirates with dinosaurs, only better!




Even better would have been a three-way tie between these two and Shuluth the Mind Flayer. There's already a setting and title ready for that matchup: have the adventure take place in Narnia, and call it "The Psion, the Lich, and the Warforged".


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jul 12, 2005)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> Even better would have been a three-way tie between these two and Shuluth the Mind Flayer. There's already a setting and title ready for that matchup: have the adventure take place in Narnia, and call it "The Psion, the Lich, and the Warforged".




Anti-Sean = t3h win.


----------



## Obscure (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow.  I'm shocked Mr. T was able to pull it out.  And it wasn't even that close.

Now we have an over-used symbol of the Realms with a twist vs. an over-used symbol of Eberron with a twist.  Interesting.  I'm going to say lich-face will take it, with < 60% of the vote.


----------



## A'koss (Jul 13, 2005)

And there goes my pick of the contest...  

Now... I honestly don't care who wins. I'm sure the steroidal T-Rex will go all the way. :\ 

A'koss.


----------



## Laman Stahros (Jul 13, 2005)

What is wrong with this picture? Gojira (a stupid Japanese movie monster) beats a marilith dervish (a creature that at least has class levels)? How disappointing! Well, death to ninjas! Just the most overworked character concept ever. If the warforged were anything other than an asian flavored class, I'd vote for it, but I can not use a ninja. Onward drow lich lady!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 13, 2005)

Oops.  Double post.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 13, 2005)

Wasn't the Tarrasque in a 2e adventure?  It wasn't the main star, no, but I woulda sworn it was in there.  IIRC, it played kind of a blah part, basically exactly what you'd expect from a Tarrasque.

Btw, is the Iron Golem shaped like a spider a serious comment, or just a joke?  I guess it would be a cool idea if it had come out a long time ago, but now I voted for the Drow because I like them better than Warforged.  I think they shoulda chosen Svirfneblin.  Not sure why, but I've always like them.  

Or perhaps they shoulda chosen a demented Ooze Mephit with a couple of those Aberrant feats from Libris Mortis and the Fleshwarper PrC also from Libris Mortis and his phylactery would be a Dragonflesh Golem.  You know, something _weird_ or different.  Maybe he could do something like in Silence of the Lamb where he collects body parts of women and the adventure could be a murder mystery.

Sometimes I wonder at the creativity of people, or lack thereof.


----------



## Eye Tyrant (Jul 13, 2005)

Is anyone else here predicting the final round to be the Tarrasque vs. Meepo? Hands down I will vote for Meepo til the end! Ever since I ran The Sunless Citadel and my players mistakenly thought I said "Meatball" when giving this Kobolds name, I cant forget him! Meatball/Meepo RULES!!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 13, 2005)

Eye Tyrant said:
			
		

> Is anyone else here predicting the final round to be the Tarrasque vs. Meepo? Hands down I will vote for Meepo til the end! Ever since I ran The Sunless Citadel and my players mistakenly thought I said "Meatball" when giving this Kobolds name, I cant forget him! Meatball/Meepo RULES!!



I've thought it would come down to these two since the beginning. And, frankly, win/win at that point. I'd love to see a (good) Web adventure with either of these. Heck, I'd love to see a Web adventure that featured BOTH of them together.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 13, 2005)

You know, I was going to complain how the marilith dervish was robbed of a deserved victory, and that the tarrasque should lose the next match... except I realized how cool a module with the Big T would be if done right. 

I maintain, however, that the warforged ninja should win. Warforged > drow. Ninja > lich. And the phylactery/iron golem? Not that exciting.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 13, 2005)

Darmanicus said:
			
		

> Don't tell me the Tarrasque beat the Marilith? There's some serious freak's out there that think a Tarrasque might make even a vaguely interesting adventure!




I will want to see those people actually playing that adventure   

Personally I thought since the start that the Marilith Dervish was the #1 best idea in the whole competition. It doesn't matter who wins this silly game, I'm going to use the MD in my game, just as I'm surely going to use the air elemental soul eater early or late!

BTW, do you know that you can vote multiple times? Just delete the cookie in your browser


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 13, 2005)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> I maintain, however, that the warforged ninja should win. Warforged > drow. Ninja > lich. And the phylactery/iron golem? Not that exciting.




Of course the warforged ninja will win. Eberron is the most supported setting currently, and especially the youngest gamers will think robot = kool! ninja = kool! eberron = kool!


----------



## Trickstergod (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm unsurprised by the tarrasque winning, but highly disappointed. 

For all the Meepo love, which I can understand, I think the Marilith Dervish had the makings for something really cool and stylish without the goofiness of Meepo or the brute, hack and slash stupidity of the tarrasque. 

She's who I was rooting for for the win. 

Now though? Let's go Meepo, let's go. 

It's not that the tarrasque is impossible to make a good adventure out of; just that I think it needs some epic build up rather than anything stand-alone. It's not strong enough to stand on its own outside of anything but hacking and slashing. Which doesn't need an adventure written up for. 

Sadly, I think Meepo might get taken out by the succubus paladin. And that the tarrasque is going to take down the drow or war-forged and then the succubus. 

Meh. 

Not that I dislike the succubus paladin, mind you. 

Oh, and as for my picks on the next set of tarrasque bait, I'm going with the robot ninja. I may as well go all-out with the goof-factor, and the drow's just...drow.


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd (Jul 13, 2005)

Man... how lame is the stinking tarrasque? I knew it would win this round, but I had hoped it wouldn't. Maybe good taste will win out in the end.
I just can't shake the feeling that the tarrasque is a monster that appeals to the lowest common denominator. Sorry.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 16, 2005)

I have to vote for the Warforged Ninja... I love the idea of a Warforged Ninja Dread Pirate.

Go RobotNinjaPirate!  Well, two out of three isn't bad.


----------



## Thundering_Dragon (Jul 16, 2005)

But, honestly, all the minor battles are inconsequential.  As long as the Succubus Paladin claims the ultimate crown of victory, all is well.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Thundering_Dragon said:
			
		

> But, honestly, all the minor battles are inconsequential.  As long as the Succubus Paladin claims the ultimate crown of victory, all is well.



Horay for the Succubus Paladin!

I fear that Tarasque will win.  There were about 5 others I'd pick over it (I liked the Beholder Swashbuckler personaly), but the Succi Paladin should win hands down.


----------



## Zappo (Jul 16, 2005)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> "The Psion, the Lich, and the Warforged".



*Zappo's brain melts and leaks out of his ears*


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 17, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Zappo*
> *Zappo's brain melts and leaks out of his ears*




Ow.  That must hurt.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Ow.  That must hurt.



 Nah, when your brain is liquid, you don't notice much.


----------



## kinem (Jul 17, 2005)

I hope to see a good tarrasque adventure.  Because he is a classic challenge to write a good adventure with; it's *never been done* and would be an instant classic.  I know the current crop of writers at WoTC leaves much to be desired, but surely there is a chance ... a chance ...

What the adventure will _not_ be:

"The party is travelling through a town when suddenly, the tarrasque (see MM) appears and attacks some commoners!  Can you stop him before he eats the town?"

Why won't it be that?  Because, obviously, I already wrote that one and I just posted it, right here.  So WoTC can't use it or I'll sue   And yup, that's the complete adventure.  Sucks, sure.   I repeat, this will not be the one WoTC uses.

So, I hope to see a good one!

Failing that, I could use a drow lich to plunder ideas off of for my campaign which is likely going into the underdark.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 17, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Jdvn1*
> Nah, when your brain is liquid, you don't notice much.




Maybe, but I think it would hurt a lot at least UNTIL your brain is liquidy enough for you to not be able to notice.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Maybe, but I think it would hurt a lot at least UNTIL your brain is liquidy enough for you to not be able to notice.



 What sort of consistency would one's brain have to be for that to happen?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 17, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Jdvn1*
> What sort of consistency would one's brain have to be for that to happen?




I'm not sure, but have you ever gotten a large Blizzard from DQ on a hot day?  It's starts frozen [a.k.a. solid brain] and by the time you are halfway, it's a sort of half liquidy-half solid substance [a.k.a. half liquid brain].  Well, I'm sure it would be somewhere between that aiming closer to the frozen beginning.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Speak for yourself; my brain doesn't have the consistency of a slushy.  It should probably have something to do with the part of the brain that feels pain, though.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 17, 2005)

It's called a METAPHOR!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 17, 2005)

Brains turning into sludge can never be resisted.  That's part of the problem.


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd (Jul 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself; my brain doesn't have the consistency of a slushy.  It should probably have something to do with the part of the brain that feels pain, though.




Just so you know, a blizzard is more like a thick milkshake with stuff mixed into it. A slushy is, of course, made of ice. They have completely different stats. 

Vote NO on issue #Tarrasque!


----------



## Zappo (Jul 18, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Ow.  That must hurt.



Shuluth didn't mind.


----------



## Obscure (Jul 19, 2005)

Warforged ninja bites the dust; Stone Giant paladin will get crushed into gravel.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jul 19, 2005)

Blah.  We're going to end up with a frakin' Tarrasque adventure.  That stinks.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 19, 2005)

The stone giant is a paladin, with smite evil. The troll berzerker is evil. So the stone giant should be able to smitify the troll.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 20, 2005)

Yay, Warforged Ninja gets crushed.  Well, 55-45 may not be a CRUSHING victory, but I'll take it nonetheless.  As for the Troll, they were once cool, but it's been a while since I've seen a Stone Giant in action and never a Paladin one.  The Troll better be prepared to be smitten, smited, smoted, smote, whatever!


----------



## Goblyn (Jul 20, 2005)

Troll FB this round, methinks. Why? Deathless frenzy + regen(as if this eludes anybody here) That and the stone giant is ugly ... which is mostly what my vote is based on, really.

...

yeah, the troll is ugly, but there exist non-ugly pics of trolls while not so for stone giants.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah, I voted for the troll frenzied berserker. Why? Because, of all the fights I can think of, the tarrasque vs. troll FB has the most comic potential. Neither of them can die! Who's going to get bored first?!

Demiurge out.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 20, 2005)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:
			
		

> Blah.  We're going to end up with a frakin' Tarrasque adventure.  That stinks.



We're going to end up with a Meepo adventure. That rules.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 20, 2005)

Wow, I'm surprised that battle was the closest yet. I dont' care much about this next one, though.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 20, 2005)

This week - Stone Giant Paladin, for me. I voted for the lich last week. As much as I like warforged, they work better as fighters or wizards, not as stealth-based characters, IMHO.

Next week - Meepo, Obviously.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 26, 2005)

And the Stone Giant Paladin defeats the Troll.  I'll vote for the Succubus Paladin mainly because I have a feeling everyone is going to vote for Meepo...although normally, I love Kobolds and would vote for them.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm surprised the stone giant won. It's a pleasant surprise, though. And now, I vote for Meepo. Because he's Meepo. No other reason is necessary. Except that the redeemed succubus paladin riding a vrock seems pretty ridiculous.

Demiurge out.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Jul 26, 2005)

I would hope it's pretty obvious who I'm voting for.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 27, 2005)

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> I would hope it's pretty obvious who I'm voting for.



 Big T?

And good thing that troll went down! I was worried for a bit.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 27, 2005)

I really wanted to vote for the succubus paladin, I did...the libido commanded me. But in the end...I just had to vote Meepo. He's got so much pluck for such a little guy, I just couldn't not support that.


----------



## Jarrod (Jul 27, 2005)

Meepo!

And I'm glad the Stone Giant won. Troll FB is cool, but tossing _sanctified rocks from a church_ is just AWESOME. 

"Arr! Gnash! Froth!"

"SMITE!"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 27, 2005)

I voted against Meepo by mistake  I think he's the only one that has a chance to beat Mr. T.


----------



## Obscure (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow.  Biggest upset of the tournament so far.  I think the succubus will go through, but given the result of the last match, who knows?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 27, 2005)

Obscure said:
			
		

> Wow.  Biggest upset of the tournament so far.  I think the succubus will go through, but given the result of the last match, who knows?



 Maybe the WotC people rig the matches?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 28, 2005)

Whether or not WOTC rigs the matches, people definitely could.  I think I accidentally voted for the Stone Giant Paladin twice because Firefox automatically deletes all cookies after I close it.  People could also go to multiple computers and vote, etc.  I could get a bunch of friends to do the above and keep voting for the same creature over and over again.


----------



## Gez (Jul 28, 2005)

I want the last match to be tarrasque vs. paladin, it would be fitting. So I voted for the chainmail bikini babe, yeah.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Aug 2, 2005)

[vader]Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!![/vader]

Meepo lost!

I'm voting for Mr. T.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 2, 2005)

Meh. I guess I'll root for the stone giant paladin now that the two real winners are out. :\


----------



## Alzrius (Aug 2, 2005)

Poor Meepo...of course, if you have to go, going at the hands (or hopefully some other body parts) of a good-aligned succubus is the best.

For this week, I'm hoping the Tarrasque steps on the drow c*lich*e.


----------



## Obscure (Aug 2, 2005)

Meepo is dead!  MWAHAHAHA!

I'll miss him.    

As for multiple voting, I guess it's the monster with the most chaotic-aligned fans that wins...?    

It looks like nothing will stop the Tarrasque...from reaching the final.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 2, 2005)

Al,

You and me both. I want Big T to go all the way. Meepo losing =  as in I don't care.

But Big T losing, that's heart rendering to me. 

(Course I still felt the Troll Frenzied Berserker got screwed but there you are.)


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 2, 2005)

Cool, Meepo lost.  They shoulda made the Kobold cooler.  Maybe then he woulda won.

Now, I hope the big T is going down, with the help of my vote, of course.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 3, 2005)

No way. Big T will stand tall against that puny little drow lich and his/her iron golem.


----------



## Felon (Aug 3, 2005)

Who cares about the tarrasque or the robolich? 

GO SUCKY!!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 3, 2005)

It's all about Big T for me, now.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm with the Big T on this, but I wouldn't mind that stone giant paladin winning.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Zjelani (Aug 3, 2005)

I weepo for Meepo.  

I was seriously looking forward to a Tarrasque vs. Meepo match-up. Talk about David and Goliath!! Ah well, guess Mr. T will have to walk all over the rest now, unhindered.


----------



## Obscure (Aug 3, 2005)

Pardon me for asking, but what's the attraction of the stone giant paladin?


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 3, 2005)

Obscure said:
			
		

> Pardon me for asking, but what's the attraction of the stone giant paladin?



He isn't a tarrasque, drow, or succubus.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 3, 2005)

Obscure said:
			
		

> Pardon me for asking, but what's the attraction of the stone giant paladin?




The tarrasque is pretty much limited to eating you, and there's hordes of things in D&D that do that.

The stone giant paladin picks up pieces of ruined *churches*, and hurls them at his foes in the name of righteousness.  He takes frescoed pieces of an ex-cathedral's ceiling and rams them down the throat of evil.

That's seriously badass.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 3, 2005)

To punish the people who voted against poor Meepo, it's Tarrasque all the way.


----------



## Blackthorne (Aug 3, 2005)

Score one win for the sexually frustrated 12-year olds.  :\  And, of course, for the good people all over the world who really think that a Succubus Paladin is a great idea. Heh.

Really, this contest shows that power-crazy concepts (Sucky Paladin, Drow Lich) will always be more popular than cool NPCs with personality (Meepo, Ninja, Pirate with Zombie Parrot(TM)). Leaves a bad taste in my mouth.

I couldn´t care less who wins now, although I sympathize with Mr. T. He´s an honest, down-to-earth engine of destruction without ridiculous class/race/template combo.


----------



## Trickstergod (Aug 4, 2005)

I wouldn't call some of the NPCs - Meepo, the robot Ninja, the beholder pirate - as having personality insomuch as silliness going for them. 

Then there's the succubus, who I don't really think is a power-crazy concept insomuch as just stupid - though only because of the vrock mount. That's what pushes it for me. 

For my part, I was all about the marilith dervish. Yeah, rather powerful, but there was a disturbing appropriateness to her combination. 

For my part, I voted for Meepo. I figured if all the nits who are rooting for the big, stupid monsters who offer little more than a fight were going to trudge ahead with the tarrasque, than the tarrasque deserved Meepo doom. 

However, I still desire something, anything other than Mr. "Chomp, chomp, wish and/or miracle spell." 

So I'll go for the succubus paladin. If only because of the echoes of Fall-From-Grace that she entails. Even if the stupid vrock mount needs to go.


----------



## Laman Stahros (Aug 9, 2005)

*Finally! Death to the big stupid Gojira knock-off!*

And down goes the tarrasque!

Now to get the succubus paladin to the finals. If I can't have my marilith dervish, then I want a succubus paladin. 

oh, and BUMP!


----------



## Obscure (Aug 9, 2005)

I can't believe it!  Big T!  This competition is turning out to be really wacky.  After going 8 for 8 in the first round, I'm 1 for 3 in the second.

Who will win the battle of the paladins?  I think Sucky will.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 9, 2005)

The tarrasque lost. I weep.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 9, 2005)

Woohoo!  Mr. T. Finally lost.  Succubus all the way.


----------



## Shade (Aug 9, 2005)

The death of the drow popularity has been greatly exaggerated.

Ugh.  It looks like the adventure they come up with is either going to have a drow antagonist (how original!) or a paladin.  Unless the adventure is geared towards evil characters (which I doubt), they'll need a new adversary.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Aug 10, 2005)

Phoefy. Mr. T lost. We're gonna be stuck with the stupid Sucubus Paladin. I'm voting Stone Giant.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 10, 2005)

At least the succubus will be better than a stupid lich.


----------



## Felon (Aug 15, 2005)

Shade said:
			
		

> Ugh.  It looks like the adventure they come up with is either going to have a drow antagonist (how original!) or a paladin.  Unless the adventure is geared towards evil characters (which I doubt), they'll need a new adversary.




I think it's funny that there's been all this fuss about picking the monster with the most personality instead of the most combat-oriented, but ultimately those folks will be disappointed if the monster that wins doesn't wind up being the antagonist of the adventure so they can slaughter it.

Sucky all the way.


----------



## Fieari (Aug 15, 2005)

I like my Succubus Paladin better than the one posted there.  http://d20npcs.wikicities.com/wiki/Succubus_Paladin_6

A redeemed Succubus with a Vow of Chastity and a thing for mothering orphaned children, riding a redeemed Nightmare is a bit more interesting in my estimation.  But oh well.  Redeemed Succubi are cool anyway.  It's just that you can do so much more with the concept than just turning her into another simple "Smite the infidels!" paladin.


----------



## Drew (Aug 15, 2005)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEPO!

I know I'm a little late, but damn! What's the world coming to? Grumble...grumble.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 15, 2005)

That was an amazingly close margin, though.

I demand a recount!


----------



## Obscure (Aug 16, 2005)

So, the succubus paladin defeats the stone giant paladin by the widest margin of victory yet.

It looks to me like Eludecia (AKA Sucky) will take the whole enchilada next week.


----------



## Alzrius (Aug 16, 2005)

Obscure said:
			
		

> Eludecia (AKA Sucky)




Suggestive nickname, considering she's a succubus and all, don't you think?


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 17, 2005)

I just don't care anymore... all of the really cool contestants have been eliminated. Still, I'd be interested to see how they can work Sucky into a module and still have it be good.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 17, 2005)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> I just don't care anymore... all of the really cool contestants have been eliminated.




Here, here.



> Still, I'd be interested to see how they can work Sucky into a module and still have it be good.



$5 says she'll either be a patron or a prisoner to rescue, alas.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 17, 2005)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> $5 says she'll either be a patron or a prisoner to rescue, alas.




Heh heh heh ... $5 ...


----------



## JesterPoet (Aug 17, 2005)

All the cool options have fallen as the lusty fanboys voted for the succubus.

I'm telling you, it's all lusty fanboys.


----------



## Obscure (Aug 17, 2005)

Bless their lusty little hearts...the mob rules.


----------



## Laman Stahros (Aug 17, 2005)

Does anyone think that the grudge match between Meepo and the Big T will be a blow out?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Laman Stahros said:
			
		

> Does anyone think that the grudge match between Meepo and the Big T will be a blow out?



 Not me. Both are very cool, I think.


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd (Aug 17, 2005)

The succubus is still better than the goofy creatures like the tarrasque, and belker and stuff we've seen a thousand times like trolls giants and kobolds. Honestly, I'll never understand the rampant Meepo fanboyism.
Personally, I would have liked to see the marilith dervish or the warforged get further than they did. Hell, even the badger or the cube beat the tarrasque.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 21, 2005)

Why can't I vote 'neither'?


----------



## Runesong42 (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey, I was behind the Warforged Ninja and the Gelatinous Cube all they way.


----------



## Obscure (Aug 23, 2005)

Sucky wins it all!!!

My picks in the grudge matches:  Mr. T, Ninja-bot, Gelatinous^3


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 24, 2005)

I can't believe it! There is no justice in this world!


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Aug 24, 2005)

There's plenty of justice. Freaking drow liches . . . who wants that garbage?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 24, 2005)

I did specify _this_ world, not D&D.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Aug 24, 2005)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> Here's my predicitons with only bragging rights at stake:
> ...
> 
> Winner: Succubus Paladin in an adventure that should be VERY interesting! ...





quoted  from post 44 of this thread back in May before the first round had taken place! 

please sing my praises everyone! 

or not -

whatever


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 24, 2005)

What I think is interesting is how Fight Club came out with six versions of her stats almost immediately after the vote ended. Hmm....

Demiurge out.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 24, 2005)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> quoted from post 44 of this thread back in May before the first round had taken place!
> 
> please sing my praises everyone!
> 
> ...




I'll only say this: "I'm glad Biggie was right cause my friend Mister T lost to a freaking Drow lich!" 

In any case should be insteresting to see how this works out...


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 24, 2005)

mhacdebhandia said:
			
		

> There's plenty of justice. Freaking drow liches . . . who wants that garbage?



But where's the justice in Meepo and the Marilith Dervish not getting into the final round?!


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 25, 2005)

Otu,

Yeah well I felt it was an injustice that the Frenized Berseker Troll didn't make it past the second round. We all have our crosses to bear.


----------



## Glyfair (Aug 25, 2005)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> What I think is interesting is how Fight Club came out with six versions of her stats almost immediately after the vote ended. Hmm....
> 
> Demiurge out.




I'll wager that either they had articles on all the participants ready, or else when it got down to the wire they wrote them for the remaining few.  Writing 4 when the semi-final rounds came up would have given them 3 weeks to write them and edit them.  Seems pretty comfortable.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 25, 2005)

Glyfair said:
			
		

> I'll wager that either they had articles on all the participants ready, or else when it got down to the wire they wrote them for the remaining few.  Writing 4 when the semi-final rounds came up would have given them 3 weeks to write them and edit them.  Seems pretty comfortable.



Good point. I wonder, if Fight Club becomes a regular feature, maybe we'll see a few more of the contestants eventually? After all, the contest was just for a module, not for Fight Club.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 26, 2005)

I miss Fight Club.


----------



## Laman Stahros (Aug 30, 2005)

Laman Stahros said:
			
		

> Does anyone think that the grudge match between Meepo and the Big T will be a blow out?




Okay, 51.5 to 48.5 isn't a blow out, but still . . . MEEPO rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JesterPoet (Aug 31, 2005)

I don't know much.

But I do know one thing.

This guy:



			
				Some Guy On the Creature Competition Page said:
			
		

> "There's simply no choice to be had here... My vote, and all the weight behind my name, goes to Elu, my muse." -- Insignia





Needs to get out of his parents' basement a lot more.

_"My muse"_?


Sheesh!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Laman Stahros said:
			
		

> Okay, 51.5 to 48.5 isn't a blow out, but still . . . MEEPO rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 /me agrees.

And I think that was the most even match up of the competition. Mr. T and Meepo are both cool, with Meepo edging Mr. T out.


----------

